# stepchild, husband, want to adopt, but too young



## Mommy96

Hello, I have been with my husband for almost a full year, and we are going through a custody case, where my husband is more than likely going to be granted permanent custody. (the case plan is moving towards a permanency plan, the biological maternal figure has no rights to visitation, losing all rights soon.) I have been taking care of him for the past 3 months (he is 9mos) before we had him in our temporary custody he was in fostercare for all but 1 week of his life. I read online that I have to wait until I am 21, and must be married to the father for 2yrs if married in order to adopt him. I am 19, and I just can't believe I have to wait this long. I understand its not the end of the world, and it will make me a better person for it, but he already feels like mine, he will call me mommy and I will give him a few siblings in the future. I just have no one to talk to about this, and was wondering if anyone experienced anything close to this? or I'd like to just hear about adoption cases that people have been through.:baby:


----------



## TTC First

I think that you are best to look specifically at the laws in your area. Where I am there is no law regarding age and marriage when it comes to adoption. Are there any legal services in your area that you can contact?


----------

